

Ask HN: Where can I find a list of P2P Marketplaces? - chris123

Note: By "Person-to-Person Marketplace," I mean websites and/or apps that bring together two sides of market so they can transact with each other if they want.  For example, Airbnb, GetAround (cars), TaskRabbit (tasks), etc.<p>I want to find or assemble (and maintain) a list of these P2P marketplaces and some information about them, such as what their marketplace is (cars, tasks, etc.), what locations they serve, where they are headquartered, etc.<p>Why? Because I am personally interested and I know others are as well.  A list like this would be helpful to companies, users, other stakeholders, journalists, bloggers, students, law makers, etc.<p>In case there is no existing list of P2P Marketplaces, I've created this Google Doc and have started adding some information: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AojDSItu62isdFFZV0VmSTZMTmFOcHBsckdjb3p0LVE .  Please check it out and add (or correct) any information you can.<p>Thank you,
Chris<p>PS: Since I've gotten the question before, I'll pre-answer it now:<p>The reason I call them "P2P Marketplaces" as opposed to "collaborative consumption" this or "sharing economy" that is that the companies I am interested in for this particular list are ones that:<p>1) create and facilitate orderly marketplaces,
2) between people,
3) and the people exchange with each other for money (not sharing or bartering).<p>Regarding the term "collaboration": In my mind, it doesn't fit quite right.  To me, "collaborating" is more about individuals (or groups) coming together to create something, such as to a work product or school assignment or art work or musical performance or whatever.<p>Regarding the term "consumption": I doesn't fit either, IMHO.  Plus, I just don't particularly like the words "consumption" or "consumerism" or even "consumer".  I like "people" and "person" and "person-to-person."  :)
======
chris123
UPDATE: Taking down Google Doc since nobody added to or commented. Thanks.

